# Rtvscan.exe causing high CPU usage, Symantec



## AnyKey (Aug 31, 2000)

Hi all, 

We have a Dell Latitude E6400 with XP running with Symantec Endpoint Protection. Rtvscan.exe is using 50% of the CPU which is slowing things down considerably. I have searched and searched for a solution to this. Reinstalling SEP doesn't resolve the issue either. Anyone else ever seen this and know how to fix it? I'd sure appreciate any input!!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe if you post on Symantec's forum you'll get a faster answer:

http://www.symantec.com/connect/security/forums/endpoint-protection-antivirus


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

50% is really not unusual for almost any imaging application. But most have settings for priority that allow setting it to "Below Normal" or "Idle" so as to minimize the effect on other applications. Using differential rather than full backups also reduces the time involved considerably.

You might try a better imager, like Acronis Backup & Recover or Paragon Drive Backup. I know that for me, anyway, the Acronis runs so quietly that I never know when it runs.

You could also use another app to control priority if no settings exist within the program, like "Prio" (for XP only), "Process Lasso", or similar.

If the application has a setting about whether to use volume shadow copies for backups, disabling that option will greatly decrease CPU usage, though it may result in (very minor) compatibility problems if apps change their settings or data during the backup.

Free system imaging/backup software:

Macrium Reflect (Free)
O&O Disk Image Express
Comodo Time Machine
Clonezilla Live (A bootable CD of Debian with Clonezilla.)
Paragon Backup & Recovery
Drive Image XML
PING (Partimage is not Ghost)
Partition Saving
Clonezilla


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would run the *Norton Removal Tool* and forget about Symantec.

Download the free Microsoft Security Essentials instead.


----------



## AnyKey (Aug 31, 2000)

I still have not found a resolution for this. The answers above did not help, sorry. Symantec's' forums are awful. Not using SEP is not an option. I think we wound up reimaging the machine, but now have another user with the same exact issue on his Dell. 

This problem is not a result of an "imager" or backup program. SEP is Symantec Endpoint Protection, an anti-virus program used in an Enterprise setting (large big ole company). 

Any second looks would be appreciated.


----------

